# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Fjale Rakie.

## ARKIA

Gezuar!

Ne tavolinen e mezeve qe tashme eshte bere laptopi duke pire Raki* do te shkruaj ketu "fjale Rakie". Alkooli eshte demtuesi numer 1 i shendetit ndaj  nese doni te ruani shendetin nderroni teme.

*#1- Rakia eshte sulem ndaj inteligjences.*

Gezuar!
_____________________________________
Emrat e pervecem shkruhen me shkronje te madhe ne fillim .

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

ARKIA me kujtohet diku kishe shkruar nje shprehje te tille

*Populli shqiptar e ka thare goten e Rakise me presh ne dore.*
Gezuar dhe prej meje.
Te fala te gjitheve ALBANI!
PIANEC NGELE GJITHE JETEN O DEREZI.

----------


## Homza

rakia,,,,,eshte e nevojshme per raste gezimi, ama cdo gje e tepert kthehet ne zarar....


kemi pas nje pijanec ne Tropoj gjith kohes rrinte i dehun, dhe klubi i fshatit ku banonte ky kishte afer xhamine e kti fshati.


Nje her ne klub duke pi ky pijaneci


Hypen hoxha ne minare me kendu namazin 


Ky pijanec ja kthen

O zenel (emri i hoxhes) zhdryp qi''fsh nanen e lena ta pim ket gote rahat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Homer

> kemi pas nje pijanec ne Tropoj gjith kohes rrinte i dehun, dhe klubi i fshatit ku banonte ky kishte afer xhamine e kti fshati.
> Nje her ne klub duke pi ky pijaneci
> Hypen hoxha ne minare me kendu namazin 
> Ky pijanec ja kthen
> O zenel (emri i hoxhes) zhdryp qi''fsh nanen e lena ta pim ket gote rahat


 :pa dhembe:

----------


## ARKIA

> ARKIA me kujtohet diku kishe shkruar nje shprehje te tille
> 
> *Populli shqiptar e ka thare goten e Rakise me presh ne dore.*
> Gezuar dhe prej meje.
> Te fala te gjitheve ALBANI!
> PIANEC NGELE GJITHE JETEN O DEREZI.


E ke gabim Alban.
Ja si e kam shkruar:
Pijaneci shqiptar e ka thare goten e Rakise me Presh ne dore.
Jo te gjithe ata qe pijne jane pijanece psh ata qe uje..... . thjesht per te hedhur poshte karakterizimin e padrejte qe me jep.
Akoma me Zotin  vazhdon ti?

----------


## ARKIA

> rakia,,,,,eshte e nevojshme per raste gezimi, ama cdo gje e tepert kthehet ne zarar....
> 
> 
> kemi pas nje pijanec ne Tropoj gjith kohes rrinte i dehun, dhe klubi i fshatit ku banonte ky kishte afer xhamine e kti fshati.
> 
> 
> Nje her ne klub duke pi ky pijaneci
> 
> 
> ...


AAA gabim nuk shahet nga nena Hoxha ku ta dinte e shkreta se cfare polli do te behej i tille?
Homza gezuar!

...Vazhdojme

temen.
*Rakia pihet ashtu sic del nga kazani ... pike pike.*
Gezuar!

----------


## drague

Po munohej nji pijanec me hap deren e shpise,po nuk po e gjete brimen e celsit.

kalo njoni dhe i thote :nji brim nuk gjen dot??

veji dy gisht lesh ta gjej menjiher thote rakixhija.

----------


## ARKIA

> 



Nice kjo vetem se eshte ne serbisht a kroatisht whatever.

Rakine Zoti e krijoi per sebepe, sebepet per te lidhur njerezit, njerezit per te pire Raki.
.prandaj ka kuptim ajo me siper.
Gezuar!

----------


## ARKIA

> Po munohej nji pijanec me hap deren e shpise,po nuk po e gjete brimen e celsit.
> 
> kalo njoni dhe i thote :nji brim nuk gjen dot??
> 
> veji dy gisht lesh ta gjej menjiher thote rakixhija.


Kjo eshte veti e rakixhiut funksionon me menyren e tij orgjinale.
Bej nje prove nxirri 500 gota birre nje rakixhiu dhe nje teke Raki--- sado tape te jete Rakine do kerkoj te gjej, ate i do shpirti ate e gjen instiktivisht pa i ven lesh fare....
Drgue viva!
Gezuar!

----------


## Homza

> Po munohej nji pijanec me hap deren e shpise,po nuk po e gjete brimen e celsit.
> 
> kalo njoni dhe i thote :nji brim nuk gjen dot??
> 
> veji dy gisht lesh ta gjej menjiher thote rakixhija.



hahaha e lezetshme kjo drague,,,,,po te kishte qene ndodhi e vertete ky pijaneci do kishte hyre ne histori si legjende e gjalle, veji dy gisht lesh hahaha

----------


## ARKIA

*Alkooli eshte pjesa perberese me negative e Rakise.*
ARKIA
Gezuar!

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Hjd na mbushni nga nje dopjo te gjithve.Jeni te qeras nga une :P

----------


## ARKIA

Ketu vijne vetem pianecet te te thone ndonje fjale, rakia eshte mbi tavoline merre dhe mbushe goten apo nuk sheh je tape fare. Po qe keshtu po ta mbush nji gote mor Angel69.

*Rakia te mban larg nga kisha e xhamia.*

*Dy gota Raki nji arke birre - nje me nje.*
Geeeeezuar!

----------


## illyrian rex

ARKIA e paska ditelindjen. 

Lexoni titujt e gazetave neser.

"Shitja e rakise shenon rekord te ri ne Shqiperi"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

o tu turrca! Hajt tu qepca re!


keshtu ngrihen dollit andej nga katundi im. Hehe

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> o tu turrca! Hajt tu qepca re!
> 
> 
> keshtu ngrihen dollit andej nga katundi im. Hehe


si i ke prej Celiku


Kombinati


 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Endless

haaaaa, prej celiku mer daj dihet ajo.

Kete dolli po e ngre per ty o arkia qe na mblodhe ne kete sofer.-fillon brezi te ngrihet- kete tjetren po e ngre per ty o kat kombinatesi.-sa here dikush ngre dolli me brez gota vetem kthehet pa u ul ne tavoline-dhe kete tjetren e kam per te zotin e shpis albon. ja dhe kete te fundit per te gjithe te dashurit tane kudo ndodhen. Haa, tap? Apo ta vazhdoj dhe nje cik brezin? :d

----------


## saura

> rakia,,,,,eshte e nevojshme per raste gezimi, ama cdo gje e tepert kthehet ne zarar....
> 
> 
> kemi pas nje pijanec ne Tropoj gjith kohes rrinte i dehun, dhe klubi i fshatit ku banonte ky kishte afer xhamine e kti fshati.
> 
> 
> Nje her ne klub duke pi ky pijaneci
> 
> 
> ...



Ta msuva katunin vetem prej emrit te hoxhes :P
a gjall ashte nana zenelit a ? ahahahahahah

----------


## Homza

> Ta msuva katunin vetem prej emrit te hoxhes :P
> a gjall ashte nana zenelit a ? ahahahahahah



me doket se ke kuptu,,,,,

Hypke Hoxha ne minare me kendu namazin quhet me doket, ja niske me bertit



dalke ky Pijaneci me gote te rakise ne dore, e bertitke me te madhe: o Zenel (hoxha), qi'fsh nanen zhdryp prej atyni e lena ta pim ket gote rahat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## saura

> me doket se ke kuptu,,,,,
> 
> Hypke Hoxha ne minare me kendu namazin quhet me doket, ja niske me bertit
> 
> 
> 
> dalke ky Pijaneci me gote te rakise ne dore, e bertitke me te madhe: o Zenel (hoxha), qi'fsh nanen zhdryp prej atyni e lena ta pim ket gote rahat



Jo mor Homze jom e trashe ,nuk i kuptoj ktu gjojna ,as pijaneca nuk kam pa asnjehere lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------

